# The Phantom and the life and death of Mr. Shrimp



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I put 15 small Amano shrimp into a heavily planted 46 gallon with some 1" Red Phantom tetras. It took 5-6 hours, but the shrimp were summarily ripped into shrimp bits for snacks by the Phantoms.

Back to the drawing board for some ravenous algae eaters. Any suggestions?

-Russ


----------



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

Of the 15 I put in a 20 gallon with Endler's I can only find one left after a few days. I don't know if the shrimp died and the Endlers ate them or if the Endlers killed the shrimp.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Jack,

I dont think it was the endlers. I have seen the two of them together before...i lost all mine do to water quality. They also hide really well. Mine came out ever now and again untill i didnt change the water....now i just added plants


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

After a lengthy acclimation period, I only have three maybe four of my shrimp left also. There may be more, but they do hide very well. I don't see any corpses so I am hoping for the best...


----------



## J.Sipes (Jul 7, 2004)

Hopefully You know these guys climb very well and will escape your tank?
I had drawn to wits end on this until I discovered a amano of the carpet. I have kept them with endlers,Killies,Tetras and Barbs without any being munched... I have 2 in with a breeding pair of Makurdi killies and they rob the eggs from the mop but are left alone...
I also have the cherry reds in with Corydorus and guppies and they are multiplying like crazy, I was sure the cories would eat the babies
Sorry to hear your loses


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

John,

I have heard these guys crawl out and experienced it before. I've heard various theories about how to keep them in. One thing I did was to lower the surface level before I put them in. These were small, but I thought they'd be OK with the small Phantoms - boy was I wrong. I have two or three large ones (1.25") in the tank and it wasn't a problem, even when I had large rainbows in with them. Live and learn (hopefully).

-Russ


----------

